# Roanxbrindle fuzzy



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

The roan doe is starting to get her belly. Unknown lines so curious what may come out of these two.


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

She was further than i thought. She had 5 bubs last night.


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

Recent update. All doing great. Only one is looking like a brindle. No clue on the other colors yet for once XD


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

I see brindle marking!


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

That one will be a pretty brindle. The pinkish one i think may end up as a broken brindle... Theres little color. The darkest has darker spots. And i think the last two may be roan


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

They all look brindle possibly to me, from undermarked to overmarked, if they are roan there's other colors going on with it than just black


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

We'll have to see when their fur comes in.


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

Getting their color in. Looks like you might be right lilly. The ones i wasn't sure of are getting some orange in in places. Favorite is laat one. Hoping its female.


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

Female keeping 

Female light marked


Female over marked


Female over marked or roan (can't see any stripes but has white speckles like mom, but some yellow is peaking through.)


Male over marked


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Looks like that female is overmarked AND roan lol


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

Lol she's just confusing me XD


----------

